# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Eyelash Frogs (Ceratobatrachus guentheri)

## kimix

This is one of my most favorite species. Eyelash frogs can be kept in the same type of setup as a common toad. They come in a variety of leaf type colors, including a bright yellow. They have a decently loud call like a small dog yapping quickly.

One of their coolest traits is their reproduction thru direct metamorphosis. Instead of producing an egg that turns into a tadpole.. the frog develops into a fully formed frog inside the egg, and hatches out ready to go. 

They are very underrated in the hobby and I hope that more people will start keeping them!

At this moment I'm down to three frogs (1.2.0). I keep hoping for eggs but no luck so far.

----------


## Pluke

Good luck getting them to lay some eggs! These frogs are really cool, something I'd definitely consider adding to the collection some day. Do you find them hard to keep? I've heard they're not too bad. 

Definitely let us know WHEN they eggs for you.  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Hey, if you can get some eggs I may buy a baby off ya, they look awesome!

----------


## DogRetepCow

Looking at those pictures makes me wonder why these frogs aren't more common in the pet hobby. Very cool and strange looking frogs!

----------


## Kristen

Gorgeous frogs  :Smile: 
I love the variety in color.

----------


## Tyler

I'd love to keep these where did you get yours?

----------


## kimix

> Do you find them hard to keep? I've heard they're not too bad.


They are one of my lowest maintenance frogs. And I have not experienced any type of health issue with them.




> Looking  at those pictures makes me wonder why these frogs aren't more common in  the pet hobby. Very cool and strange looking frogs!


I've  been wondering the same thing since I got them.  And the reproduction  is so cool, you would think more people would be breeding them for that  alone!




> I'd love to keep these where did you get yours?


There are only two people breeding them on a consistent basis. 

Saurian Enterprises*  -* http://www.saurian.net/htm05/currentavail.html (see very bottom of page for price and availability)
There is also care information available on this page Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.
The owner (Pat Nabors) is pretty much the sole source of all breeding and care info for this sp. He also wrote an article on these in reptiles magazine a few years back.

Jerry B - Jerry does not have a website or a price list anywhere, but if someone is serious about getting these, PM me and I can get you his e-mail. I believe his prices will be similar to Saurian.

I have gotten Eyelash frogs from both people and I highly recommend both. 

Wild Caught eyelash frogs have not been imported for several years, so CB is the only option unless they start coming in again.

----------


## Beardo

Awesome pics man! Just curious, what temps do you keep yours at? Any supplemental heat source?

----------


## arielgasca420

I am jealous. maybe one day I will have the time and space available

----------


## kimix

> Awesome pics man! Just curious, what temps do you keep yours at? Any supplemental heat source?


No, They are being kept at room temperature. I think last winter I gave them a heat lamp for a little while when my house was really cold, but besides then they have been at room temp around 72-75degrees.


And another update.. I recently learned all three of mine are males. So I can stop hoping for eggs.

And Jerry B that I mentioned in the above post is no longer working with them, so Saurian is again the only constant source of these frogs.

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_thats one odd looking frog, really cool tho, they blends right into that leaf litter with no problem_

----------

